# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  RIFF JTAG Updates (30 new packs)

## mohamed73

Hi,
Here are some latest released updates for RIFF Box:  
Usual RIFF DLL-s :    Samsung i847Samsung S7390Nokia Lumia 625Samsung i547HTC HTL22Gygabite Rio R1Gygabite G1342Qualcomm MDM8200 NANDZTE T40 
Custom PKG-s   Motorola MB886 riffpkg (Updated with pinout and more zones)HTC One Max riffpkg.Samsung i9192 MK4 Total Repair (Use it to repair baseband)HTC One SV PL801000 by Babak Nuri, (Upated, check bellow)Samsung S6310N Total RepairHTC 8S PM5910001 Total RepairSamsung S6310 Total RepairSamsung S6312 Total Repair (By Progman)HTC Merge (HTC Lexicon)Casio G'Zone CA201LSony XPeria T (LT30A)Brava Vega 3Sony (SE) Xperia Z C6602 by Babak NuriHTC OneSV PL80110Samsung S5283Andromax U i6c Read/Write PKGLG SU640HTC OneM7 U PN071200Qualcomm MSM8625 eMMC /Generic/
RIFF JTAG Manager v1.56 is required to use these updates.

----------


## yega

شكرا اخي على الموضوع مزيدا من العطاء.

----------


## samia

MERCI

----------


## samia_300

merciiiiiiii

----------

